# My buddy and I checked cameras.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

No big bucks showing up. Just a few pics I liked. Not sure what the last picture is. I was hoping bobcat but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats a BIG coyote that needs shot.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That looks like a bobcat. I have seen several with my own eyes recently, and got pictures of several as well.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Last pic is hard to tell but with what looks like a bit of a longer snout, I'm guessing this guy:








...but FWIW...
...your neighbor right over the hill on Harsh Rd. sends me pics all the time of bobcats he catches on his cameras.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

yeah longer snout on the last one has me thinking coyote as well


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

piglet


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> piglet


The camera is in that spot.


----------

